# My Stepson lied about me, I can't get past it, now DH thinks he may want to divorce..



## HadIOnlyKnown (Jun 14, 2011)

Going for counseling myself. I took the question/history down as I will address this with my doctor.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no experience with this. But I did read your story and I feel for you. I really think you need to push the issue of you and hubby and kids getting into counseling now.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You have a huge thing to deal with, this stressful family dynamic. I hope you go for counseling, insist on your H participating.

BTW, the staph infection may or may not come into your house from your stepson. Being in a large family in crowded conditions, kids in sports, anyone could bring it home.


----------



## HadIOnlyKnown (Jun 14, 2011)

x


----------

